# Only one follicle with Menopur...



## Barbie0676 (Oct 26, 2006)

I have been on 75 IU of Menopur for 9 days and only developed one follicle.  The doctor said it's just one but it is a good looking one.

I am bumed though.    I will take the Pregnyl shot tonight and I am scheduled to go for the IUI on Saturday.  I have been thinking about abandoning this cycle as I am already thinking it will fail.  All those injetions for just one, I can do one follicle without them....


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I know I didn't get pregnant with IUI, but on my first two I only had one follicle, its very common and hopefully it will lead to that long awaited BFP, you can do one follicle on your own, but its putting the sperm so much closer, very few sperm ever get that far on their own, so its a big head start, try and stay positive and good luck xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was having IVF+ICSI and was on 300 IU for 4 days then one day of 225 and then 7 further days on 450 and 600 IU for most of that week, when I triggered I produced 6 sizeable follies and 7 eggs on EC day. I have 2 above average quliaty embryos on board and just waiting- so I hope it goes well for you.

L x


----------



## susu (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Monica,

Please try and stay positive. It only takes one follicle, I know it sounds like a cliche but it worked for me, and I got pregnant on my first attempt.
I know how you feel, when we went for the scan and we were told there was just one follicle I started crying. I had my IUI done on the 13th of October and I got my BFP on the 27th of October.

If it can work for me, it can work for you as well.

Take care and best wishes

Susu


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Monica

Just wanted to wish you luck for basting tomorrow!!!!

I only had one follicle, nice juicy one and it worked!!! keep thinking positive, it does afterall only take one!!!

Hope your 2ww doesnt drag too much, any q's give me a shout!!!

Ellie x x x


----------



## Lynda27 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Monica

Wanted to say good luck for your iui tomorrow and please stay as positive as you can as i truely believe it helps.

I had IVF/ICSI in June/July this year and after 10 days of 450 menopur I only got two follicles and of which only one was the right size. They abandoned my cycle and i insisted on at least going for IUI. Two weeks later I got my BFP and now I am 19 weeks tomorrow.

I believe for me the menopur didnt help me to respond in number of eggs but did help me produce one very good quality egg.

As everyone says you truely only need one good one!!!!

Take care and speak soon
Lynda xx


----------

